# Easy DIY irrigation advice needed



## Avid123 (Jul 31, 2019)

Hi everyone
Looking for some advice on a basic above ground DIY irrigation system for my yard. I have seen a bunch of YouTube videos of people doing these but can't seem to figure out how I might get appropriate coverage for the shape of the yard I have, which is roughly 1100 sq ft or so. Looking for something that is relatively cheap (under $100) and easy to use with garden hoses










(I am not looking to irrigate the alley on the left side as will be converting that to pavement or stone soon )

I have been using this so far and switch it around after one side has been irrigated.










Problem is that it doesn't cover all areas so I have to do some manual watering and the bigger issue is that it throws the water so high that it loses effectiveness and also can drench my neighbours working by the fence.

Any ideas on what types of sprinklers could work and where I should place them ?


----------



## kc8qpu092200 (Feb 29, 2020)

I have used in the past and sometimes still use one of these traveling sprinklers.


----------

